# 2cool Meet and Greet!



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey gals and guys just wanted to let everyone know that I put together a "Meet and Greet" for *July 25th @ Sam's beach on BWH access road 5*. Just a chance to make some new friends and put faces to names. Please bring your families. Bring your own food and beverages and have a good time. I'll be there at 10:00am flying a Texas and a USA flag. *Mark your calendars!*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will be working on having some new 2cool shirts at this event. More when I know more.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mont said:


> I will be working on having some new 2cool shirts at this event. More when I know more.


How bout Sheepie stickers????????:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

triple f said:


> How bout Sheepie stickers????????:biggrin:


I will have about a half roll of them and I also have a whole bunch of patches with the old logo on them.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Please tell me the inside joke on the stickers...? I'd like to display one...even though I live in the hill country. 

swifty


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no inside joke on the stickers - they exist.

except only the really special people have the big sheepie sticker.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

2cool:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

No inside joke. Just a sheepie sticker that Mont had made up a few years ago.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

we haven't had one of those in a long time. i'll be there.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Proudly displayed on the back window..:biggrin:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mont said:


> I will have about a half roll of them and I also have a whole bunch of patches with the old logo on them.


Sweet! The Pucker Factor has a spot on each side of her console just waitin!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Fatfisherman, Thanks for taking this on







. You da man Bro. It's been waaaayyyyy too long since we met on Sam's. Let me know if I can help in any way. Looks like Mont has sheepie stickers covered and the Sheepie "question" has been answered. I wonder how many of our newer members even know why we call it Sam's Beach? There are some pics floating around that are pretty special and answer that question. Sam's is a very special place indeed! Walking Jack penned a 2cool "who we are" story many years ago that would be an appropriate post for this thread. I think he even had hair when he wrote it







LOL. Tight lines, H/U


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I put it down and will try to make it.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

There may be a couple of these show up from past fundraiser's. Looking forward to the gathering. :cheers:


.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

WillieP said:


> There may be a couple of these show up from past fundraiser's. Looking forward to the gathering. :cheers:
> 
> .


I got one of those....proudly displayed on the back of my gas-guzzling SUV.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Proudly displayed on the back window..:biggrin:


Did you take a picture of the back of my truck?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't do this all the hookers will be trying to wave you down!!:smile:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I will try to make this one. :brew:






FishBone


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

swifty said:


> Please tell me the inside joke on the stickers...? I'd like to display one...even though I live in the hill country.
> 
> swifty


Sheepy stickers in tha hill country are OK!....

We would like to make this one but Montanna speckled trout are calling.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

All right guys...I'll bite. I'd enjoy putting some faces to some 2cool handles and meeting some fish'n folk. Never know, I may show up. BUT DARNIT, yes, I'm a semi newbie, but let a fella know 'bout dem stickers. Got a yak and a boat that could use one!!!

swifty


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Don't do this all the hookers will be trying to wave you down!!:smile:


At least it's not lime green!!:wink::wink:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Stickers...*

I've seen a few running around town one lately in the galleria area. I should be able to make the event. Always nice putting faces to screen names.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

IN. for the meet, sticker, and t-shirts! Whats the story on sam's beach?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> At least it's not lime green!!:wink::wink:


LOL....Do you mean "Electric Lime Green"? 

Count me and the Pimp Juice Machine in!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

koncept1 said:


> Whats the story on sam's beach?


That is what separates the newbies from the ol' yeller board! LOL!!

Will there be camping on the beach? Can we come with our tent and AC & generator - will that bother people? I want to come and want to hang. (not worry about alcoholic intake and driving to our hotel.. etc.) and still be able to relax.

and kqncept1 - Coming out of Freeport/Surfside it is between Access 4/5/6 (not exactly sure of the precise location). And, no, I never met Sam, but he was a good friend of many here on 2cool, including Mont. I remember reading the posts when he passed and Mont taking his kayak out to scatter his ashes at this beach (anyone who knows better, correct me if I am wrong on my memory).


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I've met a few posters at the fishing show but would love to put more faces to names. I'll see what I can do in regards to work.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL....Do you mean "Electric Lime Green"?
> 
> Count me and the Pimp Juice Machine in!


I stand corrected!!:redface::slimer:

As long as I'm not out of town working I'll be there.................


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great time...hope to make this one. Thanks for putting this on...its been way too long! 

I can bring a load of firewood for the evening campfire.


Chuck


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Pics from Previous Beach Gatherings*

Here's a few pics from previous gatherings at Sam's Beach. These come from two different gatherings - one in May and the other in October.

This first group of pics is from the May gathering.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Beach Gathering - Oct, 2005*

Yep, it's been too long. These pics are from the gathering in October 2005.
Mike


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You guys aren't playing around....


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like my kind of meeting. Hope to make it. Question........what is the closest motel/hotel to the chosen location for the event?


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

i will try and be there


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

koncept1 said:


> IN. for the meet, sticker, and t-shirts! Whats the story on sam's beach?


Here's the skinny on Sam

http://www.coastalfishing.org/sampage.htm


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Melon Patch is gonna try and make it!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You newbies beware! This young man has the force. Check out all of his L*ight Savers!







*

*You should see his drift ladie! Someone post the picture........*


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

WJ rocks to the end!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

For the first time since I made it here, I'll have to miss a gathering. I'll be in Yankee Land then, playing the good uncle to my niece and nephew. Y'all have a great time and post a lot of pics!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

WillieP said:


> There may be a couple of these show up from past fundraiser's. Looking forward to the gathering. :cheers:
> 
> .


Still got mine Willie!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

call me stupid but where is sams beach and what is bwh stand for


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

just a long article about the health benefits of gatherings...










> Walk into any restaurant, park or grandma's backyard this summer and just imagine the storylines playing out at each table.
> There's the college graduate, slumped under his mortar board, buffered by iPod, while family members hurl questions about his future barely 27 minutes after he's received his diploma.
> 
> There's the wedding shower luncheon, with the bride sandwiched between dueling mothers, all having such "an _awesome_ time!" that their teeth are cracking.
> ...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

haparks said:


> call me stupid but where is sams beach and what is bwh stand for


BWH = Blue Water Highway
Sam's Beach = Follett's Island (Surfside) usually between entrance #5 and #6. H/U


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

haparks said:


> call me stupid but where is sams beach and what is bwh stand for


Map of Surfside, TX by MapQuest


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Count ol' Bevo&Pevo in! I am on call but wth. Looking forward to meeting up with some of the cyber family.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

give a feller who ain't a islander some directions! 

and mont, if you have any 4x T's, bring a few in case some fat people show up...:redface:


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Count me in! I am fairly new to the board and want to meet some of the folks from here.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

aaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! Turns out that I won't be able to make this one!!!!! That is the weekend of the GREAT TEXAS MOSQUITO FESTIVAL BBQ COOKOFF, and me and Maddog here on the board are the chairman that run the whole show, so I'll be there from Wednesday thru Sunday

On that note, anyone that's comin in for the gathering and staying in the Brazosport area, ya'll come on out to the Skeeter Fest for a bunch of free bbq, beer, entertainment, etc! It's in Clute, where most of the closest hotels are for the gatherin on Sam's Beach.

There was a 2cool crew that cooked in it a few years back and had a blast!

Hey Badhabit...................ya got ol yeller pit ready to roll again bud????????


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I hate being a car salesman. Never have a Saturday off to do anything. But will try to make it to this one. Very much interested in meeting many fine fishermen and fisherwomen. Hey Mont, for those that can't make it, is there a way we can get a t-shirt or sticker some other way than just being there?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> For the first time since I made it here, I'll have to miss a gathering. I'll be in Yankee Land then, playing the good uncle to my niece and nephew. Y'all have a great time and post a lot of pics!


I'll bring these pics with me so you and your lil buddy can be there in spirit breaux!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"I love youuuuuuu" *BURP*
"You lovvvvve meeeee" *HICCUP*
:rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's purdy funny, randy.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Hope to be there, as of right now it looks good. Been a long time.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> give a feller who ain't a islander some directions!
> 
> and mont, if you have any 4x T's, bring a few in case some fat people show up...:redface:


 AMEN brother....maybe some 5X so they feel real nice.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Still got mine Willie!


Me too!


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

i havent been to surf side in a while and my truck is broke down how accessable is the beach with a car ie park ave would love to come down and meet everybody.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

promod1975 said:


> i havent been to surf side in a while and my truck is broke down how accessable is the beach with a car ie park ave would love to come down and meet everybody.


You should be just fine.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

:dance:


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

promod1975 said:


> i havent been to surf side in a while and my truck is broke down how accessable is the beach with a car ie park ave would love to come down and meet everybody.


The new BlueWater Highway really is blue

The old BlueWater Highway really had blue water in it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

man, I dont even have a tent, cooler or even a fishing rod anymore.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Hooked Up! You can almost see my house from that picture. Santa can find me without the map. I am a regular stop. B&P


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

WOW.....A 2Cool beach gathering???
It's been a long time........and it's way over due.
I'll be there!!
Gary, don't even worry about what gear you don't have. You know I have plenty. Just get yourself down there bro.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Crappieman and I plan on being there!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Krash said:


> Gary, don't even worry about what gear you don't have. You know I have plenty. Just get yourself down there bro.


I hope you got plenty of chicken-peppers


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

birdnester said:


> I hope you got plenty of chicken-peppers


Oh yea babY!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im sorry but thats some funny stuff:flag:



MEGABITE said:


> "I love youuuuuuu" *BURP*
> "You lovvvvve meeeee" *HICCUP*
> :rotfl:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*More Gathering Pics*

May 2006 Gathering


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*October 2007 Gathering*

It's just a 2Cool tradition! 

You just never know who you are going to meet at the Holloween Gathering. Sure do miss that very 2Cool dawg!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ol Aggie Blue was just a little pup in those pictures, he sure has grown up. He is almost as big as his daddy (the Dalmation) now


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Ol Aggie Blue was just a little pup in those pictures, he sure has grown up. He is almost as big as his daddy (the Dalmation) now


Yup my nephew is all grow'd up now.

Here is another pic...BadDog!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is another pic...

"Oh yes my lowly "stinky bait" tossing friend... you too will someday give up the Gulp's and have your transformation!"


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

I will try to keep that day open. I will bring some rig samples to give out and be talking orders for anyone who is interested. I will be offering 25% off for that one day. By the way, what is BWH and where is access road 5? Is it Galveston? Upper coast rat here.


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

*BWH, Access 5*

Double-D BWH is Blue Water Highway and is the road that runs parallel to the beach from Freeport Jetties to San Luis Pass. Beach access- The numbering starts when the free beach begins in Surfside and the numbers increase as you run north east along the shore. I believe access five is just South of where ernies used to be.


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank FB for the info. Didn't realize there was 7 pages of posts when I posted this. My bad. Will be there for sure. I can bring fire wood as well. May even be able to bring a trailer pit. Gotta talk to my cousin.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*This will help most right handers...*



Hooked Up © said:


> :dance:


to understand where it is.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

For those who aren't familiar with BWH. Coming from Galveston after you go over SLP; you can look for a large cell tower on the right side of the road. The entrance is just before it to the left of course. If your coming in late; it has a red light on the top. From Surfside, you'll will pass the tower and turn right. Hope this helps. B&P


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> For those who aren't familiar with BWH. Coming from Galveston after you go over SLP; you can look for a large cell tower on the right side of the road. The entrance is just before it to the left of course. If your coming in late; it has a red light on the top. From Surfside, you'll will pass the tower and turn right. Hope this helps. B&P


thanks that helps me alot found where i needed to turn off of google maps ty. where would we be with out google


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

TTT>>>>>> WHOOPS WE AT THE TOP! LOL


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*if the weather is flat ill be there*

if the weather is flat ill be there--i want to get the wife into some fish during the day and ill be ther late afternoon--can i plull my boat onto the beach or is this a bad idea:work:



Bevo&Pevo said:


> For those who aren't familiar with BWH. Coming from Galveston after you go over SLP; you can look for a large cell tower on the right side of the road. The entrance is just before it to the left of course. If your coming in late; it has a red light on the top. From Surfside, you'll will pass the tower and turn right. Hope this helps. B&P


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

haparks said:


> if the weather is flat ill be there--i want to get the wife into some fish during the day and ill be ther late afternoon--can i plull my boat onto the beach or is this a bad idea:work:


On a trailer = OK
Beaching it there might not be such a good idea. H/U


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Some more pics from Oct. 2007 gathering*

Some more pics from Oct. 2007 gathering



























































































Dave


----------



## Mrs. Knot (Sep 11, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Yep, it's been too long. These pics are from the gathering in October 2005.
> Mike


Yep it has been a long time. Kinda far to go to Sams Beach from Rockport. Hey Rockport when are we going to get together???????


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Beach Gathering*

We'll be there!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

25 July is my birthday and the family will be ticked but I will be there


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Gerald said:


> 25 July is my birthday and the family will be ticked but I will be there


Gerald, bring the family with you. These events are All FAMILY oriented including the dog if you have one.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it. Been way too long since I've been on Sam's Beach, for sure. We have a lot going on in July, but hopefully we can be there.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Dadgumit! I just realized that July 25th is right in the middle of the two weeks that I'm going back to Brazil to get things closed out and get our stuff shipped home.


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Well these are the things I hate. One of the reasons I dislike planning something fun. I feel kind of hexed that this is a common thing for me. At least in my mind it is. 

When the meet-n-greet was being discussed (before the sticky" went up) I marked July 25 on my calendar. I was looking forward to it. Note the "was" in that statement.

I learned on the 17th at close of business that my company is losing the contract I am presently on. This will happen on the 31st of July. That's isn't bad I think as I can still make the party.

Friday night I'm falling asleep sitting on the couch and the phone rings. My manager calls and lets me know some good and bad things. Good thing is the company has a new contract that can absorb my staff and then some. Bad news it begins on 7/1. I am sending half my crew to the new start-up and remaining with the other half to close this operation out. That means 12 hour days, 7 days a week. That's sure better hours than during and after Ike. Oh well life goes on and we do what we gotta do.

I hope soon to meet up with fellow 2Coolers. We all know though that we must work to keep the family fed and comfortable. Peace and happiness to you all and I do hope the party is an AWESOME one.

ol'bob


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Whoo Hoo! Just checked and my shift is off that weekend....I'll be there!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Whoo Hoo! Just checked and my shift is off that weekend....I'll be there!


I may have to reconsider my original intent to go, then.

LOL. j/k.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I may have to reconsider my original intent to go, then.
> 
> LOL. j/k.


Hmmm... I see. The tree is okay, but out in public is a problem....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Mrs. Knot. I'm in for a Rockport get-together. I'm a weekender but we don't miss many. I know of three members on my street alone. S. Magnolia.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

fireBoy said:


> Double-D BWH is Blue Water Highway and is the road that runs parallel to the beach from Freeport Jetties to San Luis Pass. Beach access- The numbering starts when the free beach begins in Surfside and the numbers increase as you run north east along the shore. I believe access five is just South of where ernies used to be.


Access Point 5 is right where the microwave antenna is. Access Point 6 is right across from the road Ernie's used to be on, where the townhouses are.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Pics and Directions to Sam's Beach*

I took these yesterday on a trip to Surfside to meet our family and friends at a beach house.

Coming from Galveston, after you cross the San Luis Pass bridge, turn left just past the condos on the left. That is access Rd 6.

Once you reach the beach go right a little ways and you should see the gang.

If you are coming from Freeport, turn right at Access Rd 5. Once on the beach, go left about 1/2 mile and you should see the gang.

Here are the pics.

Hope this helps.
Mike

The condos









Access Rd 6 turn left here!









Sam's Beach - no firewood in site! :-(









Access Rd 5 Sign. A Cell phone tower is nearby









Access Rd 5 Turn right here.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Mike. The "spot" we traditionally camp at is exactly 1.2 miles from the condo entrance. There is a stand of scrubbrush there that comes in handy for a host of reasons H/U


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

There is not much of anything left. Check out the pics.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> There is not much of anything left. Check out the pics.


We are hoping to come to this gathering. We acutally met your wife (full stringer) at a gathering organized by Walking Jack at the the 61st street pier gathering. Not too may folks showed up for that one. We (hubby and me) have only been to two 2coolgatherings. The 61st pier and the one at San Leon.


----------



## jnjplus6 (May 25, 2007)

*It's been a while..*

I think the first gathering Jimmy and I went to was in Texas City at the Dike, was that last year or the year before? 
Jimmy and I have been sort of out of pocket lately, and really need to get out for some fun. Between a layoff and a host of other challenges, we haven't gone to do anything fun. I don't think it will take a bunch of convincing, but count us in. What do you need us to bring food wise? Happy to chip in!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a little more than a week away!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am ready. rs


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm going to try and make it. Been way too long since I've been on Sam's Beach, for sure. We have a lot going on in July, but hopefully we can be there.


I'm in, and these two will be there in spirit.

In memory of Steve and Debbie Jean Mountain....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Dars that sea serpent!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Coming from Biloxi*

Im thinking we may drive over from Biloxi and see some familiar faces on Sat. Hope to see yall at Sams beach.
James and Diane


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sidecutter said:


> Im thinking we may drive over from Biloxi and see some familiar faces on Sat. Hope to see yall at Sams beach.
> James and Diane


Now there is a user name I haven't seen in a while. How are you folks doing James?


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*working in Biloxi*

Hi Bobby,
Been working here in Biloxi for 2 years and have another 18 months to go before we go back to League city for good. We try to come home every 6 or 8 weeks. Just have not been abel to do much fishing in Galv.Bay.
Hope to see everyone on Sat.
James


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Wish I Could Make It...*

Here's tx16 from when...2000? enjoyed in Port A. About third from the right is Bassfreeks, me in that orange polo shirt and LoboJim on my right. Walkin' Jack a little farther down. Remember those jackets? ComeFrom?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Lemme check with...errr....Management.

There's an outside possibility we may be able to get down there....

SR!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Here's tx16 from when...2000? enjoyed in Port A. About third from the right is Bassfreeks, me in that orange polo shirt and LoboJim on my right. Walkin' Jack a little farther down. Remember those jackets? ComeFrom?


WOW John!! Now that is reachin' a waaayy back there. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anyone planning to show up on Friday? I think I may pull in down there Friday evening and make it a weekend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

whatcha draggin' these days, Jeff? I am running a recon down there tomorrow to see what's left of the place, and the tide line, ect. I can't let you camp out alone


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeff, depending upon how work goes this week might be coming down there earlier... You can always head over to Coach's place if you get bored he'd pick you up off BWH or at the old KOA Launch... I should be down there Friday and see you all Saturday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We bought a used 5th wheel a couple weeks ago that I'm itching to get sandy.  I plan on heading down after work Friday. I'll probably get there around 6PM or so.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We are going to try and make it--Got to see some Ranches 2 marro and thurs in the Hill Country and get back and smack some fishy--May pitch the tent Fri and stay the weekend with the kidos.

If anyone has some Hot Grease workin I may just have to bring some chicken fried axis poppers to throw in...............................................?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm over in Lake Charles. They want me to haul off a pickup load of firewood(well seasoned) but it would make great bonfire fuel. I am not sure I can hang around long enough for the gathering, so here's the question. If I go by Sam's beach on the way from L.C. to Arlington, lol, and leave that wood, would it still be there when 2cool arrives?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, if things hold together, I'm going to try to make it down there. Won't know a danged soul as anybody but faceless usernames, but I'll be there...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

When would you be dropping by, activescrape? I hope to be there Friday evening.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I know they're alittle cheesy, but we need some "Hello my name is" Tags . Lotta folks I want to meet but know nothing about them except their screen handle,,,,


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure Jeff. Friday sometime.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, if things hold together, I'm going to try to make it down there. Won't know a danged soul as anybody but faceless usernames, but I'll be there...


great, c'mon down. i didn't know anyone the first time i went to a 2cool function, either. but trust me, when you start putting faces to names, you'll feel right at home in no time.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs.Catchysumfishy and myself will be there! Hide thuh food,she eats too much!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Mrs.Catchysumfishy and myself will be there! Hide thuh food,she eats too much!


So much for this party........


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> So much for this party........


What is a Party?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> What is a Party?


Not sure........I can't ever remember being at one.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Not sure........I can't ever remember being at one.


Check your NEW phone and Wallet in with me so you will have it sunday!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

We're gonna try to attend the meeting.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

what time is this shindig going to get kicked off saturday gonna big workin friday evening need to know what time i need to leave Laporte to get there in time for everything.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

How about everyone that has a Billystix rod shirt or hat, or will be getting one soon, bring it and we can take a group photo and send it to Billy and show him what a Texas 2cool party is.


----------



## drgarrett (Jul 21, 2006)

A map would be nice


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

drgarrett said:


> A map would be nice


 Check post #57 in this thread. I think there are a few others as well. H/U


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

ynggun said:


> How about everyone that has a Billystix rod shirt or hat, or will be getting one soon, bring it and we can take a group photo and send it to Billy and show him what a Texas 2cool party is.


Billy has already been to one of our 2Cool gatherings in Texas. Trying to get him back to the Lone Star State again soon though.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

promod1975 said:


> what time is this shindig going to get kicked off saturday gonna big workin friday evening need to know what time i need to leave Laporte to get there in time for everything.


It will be going on all day and probably most of the night. Any time that you show up is when it starts for you! This isn't much like anything else that is supposed to be organized that you've ever been to.

GY


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wanted and planned to come but have a funeral to go to. Might still make it later on...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is Mont bringing t-shirts and stickers?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Is Mont bringing t-shirts and stickers?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=222681


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall tilt a cool one for me! Duty calls.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its ok Gary you can go. I won't be there I have company this weekend. My daughter and grand kids are coming down.

I don't think W R Ranch is going to be there either.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm on the beach. Got a great spot about .75 miles from Access #5, where garbage cans are on the beach, past the Christmas trees. There is a big stand of brush that starts 200 yards before me if you are on the beach heading towards Access #6 from #5.  Got a green/silver '08 F250 and a Keystone Cougar 5th wheel.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Oh, and the beach is in good condition both directions, so you won't get stuck. If you have a truck, there is a makeshift access road right in front of my truck where people are driving onto the beach.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> I'm on the beach. Got a great spot about .75 miles from Access #5, where garbage cans are on the beach, past the Christmas trees. There is a big stand of brush that starts 200 yards before me if you are on the beach heading towards Access #6 from #5. Got a green/silver '08 F250 and a Keystone Cougar 5th wheel.


Can't wait to meet you folks. Oh wait, we aren't sure if we are coming cuz Catchy, Trod and 007 are!!! :headknock


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Can't wait to meet you folks. Oh wait, we aren't sure if we are coming cuz Catchy, Trod and 007 are!!! :headknock


We won't pick on you Mrs. Darlene!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> We won't pick on you Mrs. Darlene!


Pick all you want, foool, Goddess got my back.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Pick all you want, foool, Goddess got my back.


Shame you need a GANG! :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Shame you need a GANG! :slimer:


She ain't no GANG, she's a one Chick wrecking crew!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Shadman,
The truck is loaded. I'll get down there as early as i can get everybody going in the AM.
Gary,can't believe I'm gonna miss you again.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I came through around 6 with the wood. I couldn't locate any 2coolers so I'll just bring it with me tomorrow. There is enough for a bonafide bonfire!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

How does the surf look shaddy? Post up if you need me to pick up anything for you in the morning.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice, bro! I'm cooking boudain and will be up for a while if anyone wants to head down tonight.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Heading that way in a little while. Looking forward to meeting and seeing some new faces. :cheers:


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, did anybody fish the surf this mornin'?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The surf looks nice and some fish have been caught this morning.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I caught 2 trout, one spit the hook in my face and the other spit it as i was walking him back to the truck.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am still here with the group. I found out I could get a signal. Daughter wanted to come on down.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

FATfisherman said:


> Hey gals and guys just wanted to let everyone know that I put together a "Meet and Greet" for *July 25th @ Sam's beach on BWH access road 5*. Just a chance to make some new friends and put faces to names. Please bring your families. Bring your own food and beverages and have a good time. I'll be there at 10:00am flying a Texas and a USA flag. *Mark your calendars!*


Just reading this and I met you this morning by accident while you were looking for folks who were going to this meet and greet. I was in a blue dodge ram and just wanted to say, nice to meet you!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Allthough I miss some of yall and wanted to meet some of the newer 2Coolers, I do NOT miss those biting flys, the skeeters, the heat and sand up in unmentional places. lol

Toss Glow-truese right to left in the first gut if the surf is flat and green. If the surf is off color and rough, root beer brown or gold spoons further out.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a great time! Didn't get bit by any nasty flies or mosquitoes. Apparently, none of them had jet packs to fight the wind.  Nice meeting you all... now back to my evil self.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Had a great time! Didn't get bit by any nasty flies or mosquitoes. Apparently, none of them had jet packs to fight the wind.  Nice meeting you all... now back to my evil self.


Glad you got that yellow monster to start. Enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Glad you got that yellow monster to start. Enjoyed meeting you.


Same here on both counts.  I'm probably the only person around who can buy a vehicle and have it not start the day they sign the title paperwork. It's off to see the friendly Hummer dealership on Monday. lol


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Its was nice meeting everyone.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a fun time for sure and enjoyed meeting new faces. :cheers: Here are some pic's from another thread that got started last night. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=223082


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep..Nice to see/meet everyone. I know I missed a few of you but I had to get home before I got grounded


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Not sure........I can't ever remember being at one.


 who what when where how?:mpd:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

My first Meet and Greet. Enjoyed meeting those I had not met before. I believe I got to meet all that were there from about 1:30 to 6 ish or so. txgoddess never showed her evil side. She had me worried. 

Also what to thank FatFisherman for getting this one going. It was a pleasure meeting him and his group. Thanks also to MT Stringer and his wife Full Stringer for giving me a lift to and especially from the get together. They are super nice people. The good guys for sure.

Looking forward to he next one and hope to be able to make it. also.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

grayfish said:


> My first Meet and Greet. Enjoyed meeting those I had not met before. I believe I got to meet all that were there from about 1:30 to 6 ish or so. *txgoddess never showed her evil side. She had me worried*.
> 
> Also what to thank FatFisherman for getting this one going. It was a pleasure meeting him and his group. Thanks also to MT Stringer and his wife Full Stringer for giving me a lift to and especially from the get together. They are super nice people. The good guys for sure.
> 
> Looking forward to he next one and hope to be able to make it. also.


We had her sedated with Elephant Tranquilizers, she didn't try to bite her own face once this time.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Great Time, enjoyed meeting everyone. rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Great Time, enjoyed meeting everyone. rs


X2, Looking Forward To ROCKTOBER ON THUH BEACH!


----------

